# 1956 Gale Sea King 5hp Carb. problems



## Jethroe (Sep 26, 2011)

I just picked up this little jewel off C-list for one of my tins. It is a Sea king 5hp think it was made by Gale in the fifties, it was distributed by Montgomery Ward (model # GG9002B) has the emblems for them on the tank. Its in mint cond., and the lady said it had in only been in the water for thirty minutes when her dad bought it brand new way back then, and his wife made him put it up!
I fired it up and it smoked pretty good as I expected the worst. It pumps water on the lower end but don't know if I should replace the impeller after all these years. As I expected the carburetor started leaking gas out of the front through the manifold, and had gas coming out around the base, also leaked on the main line from tank to carb. I think I had better get a rebuild kit and totally rebuild it? My other question would be should I replace all the gaskets on this motor or just the carb?
Also should I put this on a boat or keep it clean and in mint running cond. and just never use it as It is a rare find.
Thanx.


----------



## flintcreek (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice find Congrats! I would put a new impeller on it right away and fix it up to run. Just take good care of it and keep it inside. If you use it you will enjoy it more. My opinion.

Flintcreek


----------



## Jethroe (Sep 26, 2011)

I do want to use It but am thinking I will baby It and just use it for light fishing in open water I just hope I can work out the small problems to get it there. Its a good thing to work on it and keep me outa trouble for sure.


----------



## Jethroe (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the authenticity or quality of the parts from these guys in NY? https://www.laingsoutboards.com/newpage4.htm#JOHNSON They said the part no. for a carburetor rebuild kit for this motor is #7403 and the carbs were all pretty much the same back then on these? They wanted $25.45 shipping and handling included and said that the inlet valve may be the only difference it will either fit right or not? Dont know never ordered a kit for one of these old motors. #-o


----------



## Jethroe (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've heard of laingsoutboards. The antique outboard motor forum is a great resource for more info.

https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=askamember


----------



## Pappy (Sep 29, 2011)

Same exact carburetor for a Johnson or Evinrude 5.5 of the same vintage. Just go to any Johnson/Evinrude dealer and pick up an OEM kit for one of those. You automotive sources for replacement parts often will not include things like replacement floats, etc. and some of the gaskets included are not alcohol resistant.


----------



## KillerKilgore (Sep 29, 2011)

I have ordered from them (laingsoutboards). to rebuild a carb for my 58 10hp johnson.
got exactly what I needed. the shipping was a little slow but it got to me in excellent condition. what I liked is that I called them on the phone and talked to an actual person without all the voice prompts and wasn't transfered from person to person. I think it is a one-man shop but could be wrong.

as far as should you run it. sure you can get a lot of enjoyment out of it running it in a barrel in you driveway showing it off to you friends. you can get a LOT more enjoyment showing it off to you friends while it pushes you around on the lake.

I think that carb has 2 needle valve adjustment low and high idle. I have a good resource for making the adjustment but is on another website and not sure if I can post it here or not. PM me and can send it to you if you with along with other info.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Jethroe, if you send me a PM with your email. I send you some information regarding your engine. *She is a beauty and in good original condition. Pappy is right, the Evinrude and Johnson of the same time period had exact same parts and some with slight variance.

Your fuel to oil ratio is 16:1 (per owners manual and service manual, please don't let anyone talk bs and tell you to go leaner like 50:1 Fuel to oil ratio minimum 24:1 but if you want to keep that beauty running forever then 16:1 (You can use synthetic TWC-3 2 cycle marine oil and smoke much less) 

Good place to get parts is https://www.marineengine.com


The part numbers in the information that I can email you will cross reference on the https://www.marineengine.com site.

Your carburetor kit number is 0398532 (it should come a alcohol resistant float) and prices are cheaper.

https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=OMC0398532&ptype=&Engine=&Model=


Your ignition kit number 0172522

https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_search.php?part_num=18-5006+&x=14&y=11


If you should need coils part numbers 0584477

https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_search.php?part_num=18-5181+&x=19&y=12



The 1956 5.5hp Evinrude should be pretty comparable to your motor.

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/vintage-evinrude-johnson/ITEM_2744/catalog.html?https://www.marineengine.com/parts/vintage-evinrude-johnson/ITEM_2744/ITEM_274400001.htm


*PLease please change your impeller. *Just sitting over these years it will just break apart and clog your cooling system and you will over heat that engine!!! Over heating damage sucks!!

impeller number 0434424

https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_search.php?part_num=0434424&x=9&y=9

Might want to consider changing your internal fuel line to today's alcohol resistant fuel hoses, so that the internal linings of the hoses don't damage your carburetor and fuel system up. Those hoses can be gotten at any auto parts place, make sure they don't sell you vacuum hoses.


----------



## Jethroe (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! For all of your valuable info [-o< I am in the process of getting the impeller part as cajuncook1 strongly suggest doin :shock: Also am gonna order online for the parts by part number and description, from the members suggestions here.

I have to have patience I know to get this oldie on the water again. It Is going on my Duracraft tin and I am workin on the modifications now. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21679

I have seen a few oldie Sea King boats online they are hard to come by but I like their body style back in the days. Would be 8) to see it on one of these boats.

Did I mention? I hate the winters in Oklahoma ? :!:


----------



## Jethroe (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanx to cajuncook1 I have the manual for my motor to the "T" =D> 
I have been doing been doing more fishing than workin on the motor LOL. My other motor is shot outa the water too, so I have been trolling in my other fishing boat. 
My duracraft is the boat that I want to put this motor on after the mod. I think Its a 57' but I have to get a clear title for it and it's a nightmare because it was tagged and titled outta state years ago.
Will have to go thru all the red tape before I can start the mod. on it. :roll:


----------

